# Krystal is SO proud of her big sister, Gabby



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Krystal is so proud of her older 1/2 sister, Gabby (CH Rhapsodys Too Many Remarks). I read that Gabby got a Group 1 arty: on Saturday and BIS :good post - perfect 10: yesterday, Sunday in NE. 

WAHOO...Congratulations to Tonia and Gabby!!!

Gabby's mom is the same as Krystal. AND Gabby's dad is the same as SM newest fluff, K/CMom, Sher's Claire...


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I saw that on Facebook! Gabby is beautiful. I know Tonia has to be so proud


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww what a neat feeling that must be. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, wow!!! That's great!!! A big Congrats to Tonia and Gabby!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

That is so awesome Tonia! congrats!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats!!

I remember the photos an SM member (sorry, I can't remember who) posted of her, and she is GORGEOUS!!! :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, that is wonderful!!!! *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats Tonia :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Tonia and Gabby!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

